# Yogi Bedtime Tea & Bfing?



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi, I found this tea in the healthfood section at Safeway, the brand is Yogi and it's for bedtime. It has valarian root and skullcap in it. Is this tea ok to drink while breastfeeding? I have trouble falling asleep so I thought I'd try it.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

I love YOGI TEA.. I drink the nursing mom.. its good stuff.. dunno about the other, but I do drink sleepytime.. thats yummy too.


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

I'm fairly sure both are OK. Go to www.kellymom.com and look on the left hand side in the bf section for "is this safe while nursing" - she has a page on herbs and bf that will have more info.


----------



## numomnalaska (Jun 27, 2004)

Thanks for replying, I will go to kellymom.com right away. This tea sounds so dreamy, I can't wait to see if it helps me sleep.


----------

